# Mail : message trop lourd a bloqué ma messagerie



## picasso42 (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,  

Revenu depuis peu sur Mac après des années de PC ........ et ravi de l'avoir fait .....
Un seul problème : j'ai envoyé dimanche matin un mail avec en pièces jointes des photos certainement trop lourdes (je n'ai pas vu d'avertissement).
Depuis ma BAL "tourne", et mon message revient sans arrêt dans une BAL provisoire "messages récupérés".  Je suis allé voir sur le site gmail, mais là, pas d'anomalie ..... le message semble coincé !!!!
Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair mais j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider..... Merci d'avance.


----------



## alval (19 Octobre 2010)

picasso42 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Revenu depuis peu sur Mac après des années de PC ........ et ravi de l'avoir fait .....
> Un seul problème : j'ai envoyé dimanche matin un mail avec en pièces jointes des photos certainement trop lourdes (je n'ai pas vu d'avertissement).
> ...



Bonjour,
Vous êtes parfaitement clair et j'ai aussi le même problème depuis hier. J'ai voulu envoyer un fichier doc comportant des photos en pièce jointe. 
L'envoi a échoué car la taille du fichier était trop grosse. J'ai vu après coup que le fichier faisait 44 Mo !
Depuis, impossible de récupérer les messages : la roue tourne sans arrêt.
J'ai forcé à quitter Mail et l'ai relancé. Le problème persiste. J'ai fait une recherche du message fautif et l'ai retrouvé dans un dossier "Messages récupérés" et dans un autre dossier "tous les messages". J'ai essayé de supprimer les messages en question mais le problème est toujours là.


----------

